# Chris's Build and future plans



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Oh to be 19 again.....

Welcome to the forum.

May I share a word of advice that I would have given my 19 year old self if I could?


----------



## Chris510 (Mar 26, 2021)

JLL said:


> Oh to be 19 again.....
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> May I share a word of advice that I would have given my 19 year old self if I could?


1000%!!! Im always up for information good or bad


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Chris510 said:


> 1000%!!! Im always up for information good or bad


Smart man. I noticed that you have some pretty hefty performance parts on your future plans list. I can only speak from my own experiences, but I have found that spending thousands in performance modifications on an older, high mileage, engine is not the best idea. Unless you replace the powertrain entirety or have an additional couple thousand in your budget. Remember, the engine and transmission are only as strong as their weakest link.

Have fun with you car either way!


----------



## Chris510 (Mar 26, 2021)

JLL said:


> Smart man. I noticed that you have some pretty hefty performance parts on your future plans list. I can only speak from my own experiences, but I have found that spending thousands in performance modifications on an older, high mileage, engine is not the best idea. Unless you replace the powertrain entirety or have an additional couple thousand in your budget. Remember, the engine and transmission are only as strong as their weakest link.
> 
> Have fun with you car either way!


I really appreciate that advice!!! I know for sure I have some high hopes with parts (clearly with the performance parts lol.) Almost everything with modding a car is new to me as ive only ever taken 1 auto class so I know the basics lol. I think my plan is over the next couple of years be able to save so I can either buy a gen 2 Cruze or just rebuild the car before I go putting performance parts in the engine. The only real mods I can think of doing on the high milage engine would be a tune, the BVP and an intake. After all I love this car to bits as i've had it for the past 3 years and I plan on driving this thing until I legally can't anymore lol. Cosmetics are my biggest thing for this car until I can properly do something about the internals. Honestly any advice or suggestions etc. I really appreciate!


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

That’s like 8-10k in parts lol


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Noiitekk said:


> That’s like 8-10k in parts lol


I wish I had that kind of disposable income at 19. 

WAIT....no I don't.

I would have somehow killed myself.


----------



## Chris510 (Mar 26, 2021)

JLL said:


> I wish I had that kind of disposable income at 19.
> 
> WAIT....no I don't.
> 
> I would have somehow killed myself.


I don't necessarily have it either lmao. Definatly glad that the way I look at this build is I get to buy parts when its smart to and not when I want to. After all I do have bill and school to pay for so this is just a side hobby which im grateful for realizing lol. I can't imagine if this was my first priority


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Chris510 said:


> I don't necessarily have it either lmao. Definatly glad that the way I look at this build is I get to buy parts when its smart to and not when I want to. After all I do have bill and school to pay for so this is just a side hobby which im grateful for realizing lol. I can't imagine if this was my first priority


Finally, a 19 year old with some sense.


----------



## Chris510 (Mar 26, 2021)

JLL said:


> Finally, a 19 year old with some sense.


lol its weird to find lol. Although I really wish I could just buy car parts that's not feasible lol especially when I plan on being able to rebuild the engine from scratch with my brother. Eventually ill get around to it but my goal is to gt at least 1 or two mods done by the end of summer. Thats th most reasonable lol


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Chase down some of the simple Free mods .. AKA remove the snorkle and resonator box from the intake system inside fender and front bumper area free to do with some added satisfaction. And if you really want to get ahead of the game get the BNR Spacer and a CruzeFix Kit for the PCV that will give on ya eventually . Cheaper mod to do and sets you up for doing your boost gauge later.


----------



## Chris510 (Mar 26, 2021)

Mr_Pat said:


> Chase down some of the simple Free mods .. AKA remove the snorkle and resonator box from the intake system inside fender and front bumper area free to do with some added satisfaction. And if you really want to get ahead of the game get the BNR Spacer and a CruzeFix Kit for the PCV that will give on ya eventually . Cheaper mod to do and sets you up for doing your boost gauge later.


I didn't even think of that!!! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I like to think about parts I'm putting on and what adds to them. Just makes sense that we know the pcv issue is a thing that WILL happen so the planned upgrade of the spacer just makes sense. And it's on the least expensive side of the spectrum as well as easier.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

As said before putting that kind of mods into a old engine is not very wise. I would suggest that with unemployment and college to pay for that you just save your money and treat this as a daily. Once you are out of school and getting setup in life then buy a car with lower mileage and mod that.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

While I agree the higher mods I wouldn't mess with on the old motor. The fix kit with the spacer is essentially preventative maintenance as we all know that dang pcv is going to die. Why not do it before it actually gives and save the VC gasket. Removing the stock intake snorkel costs nothing but time and it's more of a audible model that shouldn't effect daily driving. Little things more for satisfaction that can be moved to a lower mileage motor if need be.


----------



## Chris510 (Mar 26, 2021)

Mr_Pat said:


> While I agree the higher mods I wouldn't mess with on the old motor. The fix kit with the spacer is essentially preventative maintenance as we all know that dang pcv is going to die. Why not do it before it actually gives and save the VC gasket. Removing the stock intake snorkel costs nothing but time and it's more of a audible model that shouldn't effect daily driving. Little things more for satisfaction that can be moved to a lower mileage motor if need be.


that's exactly what I was thinking to be completely honest. Like I previously mentioned I'm trying to do just cosmetic stuff that can easily be transfered to another vehicle in the future


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you want a little more performance, start by using high octane fuel. If you can't afford the premium fuel, you definitely cannot afford anything else. Also invest in an engines class at a local technical school.


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

I’m 19 as well and I’ve put roughly 1k into my Cruze on mods since summer. I don’t regret it since I did all of them myself and I’ve learned a lot about wrenching.


----------

